# Sesame and Garlic Green Beans with Onion



## chilerelleno (Jun 10, 2022)

*Sesame and Garlic Green Beans with Onion*

2lbs fresh green beans
2       large sweet onions
2       heads of garlic, coarsely chopped
1       stick of butter
1T     sesame seeds
4T     toasted sesame oil
1/8C oil
salt

Coarsely chop the onions and garlic, over low heat saute the onions in half the butter till they just start to soften then add the garlic and continue until the garlic is fragrant*. *
Put this aside in a bowl.
Saute the green beans in the rest of the butter and oil, once they start to become tender but still have plenty of snap, now add the sesame oil and continue to saute till just tender.
Pour onions and garlic over the green beans and combine and saute for a few more minutes.
Sprinkle with the sesame seeds.
Serve immediately.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 11, 2022)

Lordy me, that looks great.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 11, 2022)

YUM!  Those look like garlicy goodness!


----------

